# Lionel Fastrack connection to standard tubular track



## lightman45 (Feb 8, 2010)

I am a senior citizen and brand new to model railroading. I have purchased a couple of train sets on ebay and am ready to set up a fairly simple track layout. My train sets came with the fastrack oval tracks. I also purchased two extended track packs on ebay, but I didn't do enough research and I bought the regular tubular track packs instead of fastrack. My question is can this tubular track be connected, in any way, to the fastrack at a couple locations? Maybe an adapter to connect the two types. If so I might incorporate both types in my initial double or triple loops and spurs to run two or three trains. I'm not completely concerned with looks at this initial starting point. I am looking at purchasing command control unit to run these trains. Any help will be appreciated, and I'm sure I will have many more questions.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Anything you need is there.
They do make an adapter.

Try this link at Trainz.com It is 5 inches and expensive. It is the price of 2 or 3 pieces of tubular track. It should be stocked at any Lionel dealer.


----------

